# Lavender cruisers



## Schulze (Jan 19, 2022)

I know these aren’t very collectible, but when I came across these I thought it would be something cool, plus I thought the color was sweet. Bought from original owners son who said his Dad had traded in an older Schwinn when he bought these for him and his wife. They were put in a Uhaul and stayed for over 20 years, had to cut the tires off as they were hard as a brick! owner had the shop install motometers, one was at 64 miles, the other was over 100. Fixed and cleaned one up, sold them as a set to another husband and wife.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 19, 2022)

I have 1 too! As you mentioned, they are not super collectable, but sure are fun! That color rocks, too  🙂 

Welcome to The CABE! Thanks for sharing your pics & story!


----------



## phantom (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice job


----------



## Schulze (Jan 19, 2022)

Here is a shot of the motometer…


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 19, 2022)

Schulze said:


> I know these aren’t very collectible, but when I came across these I thought it would be something cool, plus I thought the color was sweet. Bought from original owners son who said his Dad had traded in an older Schwinn when he bought these for him and his wife. They were put in a Uhaul and stayed for over 20 years, had to cut the tires off as they were hard as a brick! owner had the shop install motometers, one was at 64 miles, the other was over 100. Fixed and cleaned one up, sold them as a set to another husband and wife.
> 
> View attachment 1552026
> 
> ...




Looks like 86 to 88 models made by Giant in Taiwan. Can you read the number on that white tag from the bike?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 19, 2022)

By the SN's they appear to be 86's.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 19, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> By the SN's they appear to be 86's.




And how did you come up with that determination?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 19, 2022)

SN,- Y *(6)* 826468
SN,- Y *(6)* 805365

From the few I've owned and the Taiwan 85-89 I've seen the SN's all started with a Y then the next digit/number always matched the 4th digit on the headbadge.

@Schulze, do you know the 4 digit headbadge numbers?


----------



## Schulze (Jan 19, 2022)

Shocked I actually took a picture of it!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 20, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> SN,- Y *(6)* 826468
> SN,- Y *(6)* 805365
> 
> From the few I've owned and the Taiwan 85-89 I've seen the SN's all started with a Y then the next digit/number always matched the 4th digit on the headbadge.
> ...




OK, good to know, thanks. I have never owned one of these Taiwan made bikes from the 80's.


----------



## ogre (Jan 20, 2022)

Nice bikes!

Since purchase of a cantilever-framed specimen in pink /"rose", I've developed an affinity for these late-80s, Giant-built Asian Schwinn cruisers. Now I covet a lavender version!

What happened to the chain guard(s)? They ain't much to look at, but mine serves purposes of preventing ankle grease/long pants interaction, and/or announcing to the world that the bike is, indeed, a Cruiser.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 20, 2022)

Schulze said:


> I know these aren’t very collectible, but when I came across these I thought it would be something cool, plus I thought the color was sweet. Bought from original owners son who said his Dad had traded in an older Schwinn when he bought these for him and his wife. They were put in a Uhaul and stayed for over 20 years, had to cut the tires off as they were hard as a brick! owner had the shop install motometers, one was at 64 miles, the other was over 100. Fixed and cleaned one up, sold them as a set to another husband and wife.
> 
> View attachment 1552026
> 
> ...






Lonestar said:


> I have 1 too! As you mentioned, they are not super collectable, but sure are fun! That color rocks, too  🙂
> 
> Welcome to The CABE! Thanks for sharing your pics & story!
> 
> View attachment 1552038



Nice bikes, Made by Giant so good quality as well


----------



## sworley (Jan 20, 2022)

Really neat! I used to frequent Pat's in downtown Mesa back when I lived in the valley. Bummer family owned shops like that are slowly disappearing.


----------



## Schulze (Jan 20, 2022)

I gave the chain guards to the new owners.

after I purchased the bikes I got a text from the seller saying that his Dad wanted to see pictures of them all fixed up. That was another reason I wanted to clean one up nice. I sent most all of these photos original owner. Of course underneath the bottom bracket was the guys name and phone # engraved...


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 20, 2022)

"traded in an old Schwinn"......and only got $50, I think Pat owes that dude some $........he kept these bikes locked up for 20 years, I bet the trade in bike was something good....maybe a pink Hornet...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2022)

Interesting, and it would've been nice if the sales date was complete on the receipt. I hung out at Pat's when I was a kid and grew up with one of his Sons, Ken. In the Summer of 1964 I purchased my first Schwinn from there, a new Flambo Lime Varsity. The last time I was at the shop was in 2009 and spent an hour talking to Ken and his Brother. It's too bad they moved and then shortly after they called it quits. That receipt has three locations and I wonder what was going on there, they never mentioned the other locations.

Not to long ago I picked up a pair of his and hers 1963 Tourists from the original owners Daughter in Law. Both were from Pat's. 😎


----------



## Schulze (Jan 21, 2022)

Yeah, I used to drive by Pats on the way to school. I love finding bike with their shop sticker on it.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks like the new owner is moving on…









						1979 schwinn crusier 5 - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1979 cruiser5 this bike is ready to go plus I have another one that can easily be fixed up like this or for part. 200 for this one only or 250 for both



					phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2022)

Schulze said:


> Looks like the new owner is moving on…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is he calling it a 1979? Reading the printing date on the manual? 🥺


----------



## Schulze (Mar 10, 2022)

Funny, I didn’t catch that!

I saw the picture and knew right away they were my old bikes…


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 11, 2022)

Schulze said:


> Looks like the new owner is moving on…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, and trying to pass them off as 79 models...............LOL


----------



## AzDon (Mar 16, 2022)

ogre said:


> Nice bikes!
> 
> Since purchase of a cantilever-framed specimen in pink /"rose", I've developed an affinity for these late-80s, Giant-built Asian Schwinn cruisers. Now I covet a lavender version!
> 
> What happened to the chain guard(s)? They ain't much to look at, but mine serves purposes of preventing ankle grease/long pants interaction, and/or announcing to the world that the bike is, indeed, a Cruiser.



About 10 years ago I bought a Lavender Schwinn cruiser out of a guy's yard....It was sitting on two completely rotten flat tires..... I paid $175 for it.... Did I get ripped off?....It's a 5 speed and has all the factory decals with cursive script "cruiser" on the white chain guard......It's pretty apparent that it's post-chicago, but I'd really like to possibly know what year or even which era......The rims are chrome but the calipers are painted. It has a chrome Schwinn integral kickstand and the headbadge is riveted...... It has tubular forks (not blade forks) and a chromed forged neck with a four-bolt cover.... I put mini-apes on it with Schwinn grips and made a special  seat post from 7/8 solid round that places the fat seat rearward and down almost to the tire to mimic the seating position of all the Sting Rays I had as a kid..... I put the fattest back tire that fits and a skinnier one in front....
It really doesn't matter what it's worth because I've got miles of smiles from it..... It would be nice to know if there is value, though! Mine looks exactly like the one in the ad above...


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 16, 2022)

AzDon said:


> About 10 years ago I bought a Lavender Schwinn cruiser out of a guy's yard....It was sitting on two completely rotten flat tires..... I paid $175 for it.... Did I get ripped off?....It's a 5 speed and has all the factory decals with cursive script "cruiser" on the white chain guard......It's pretty apparent that it's post-chicago, but I'd really like to possibly know what year or even which era......The rims are chrome but the calipers are painted. It has a chrome Schwinn integral kickstand and the headbadge is riveted...... It has tubular forks (not blade forks) and a chromed forged neck with a four-bolt cover.... I put mini-apes on it with Schwinn grips and made a special  seat post from 7/8 solid round that places the fat seat rearward and down almost to the tire to mimic the seating position of all the Sting Rays I had as a kid..... I put the fattest back tire that fits and a skinnier one in front....
> It really doesn't matter what it's worth because I've got miles of smiles from it..... It would be nice to know if there is value, though! Mine looks exactly like the one in the ad above...




Post pictures...............


----------



## AzDon (Mar 17, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Post pictures...............





Xlobsterman said:


> Post pictures...............



I'll have to take some pics....... It looks exactly like the pair of cruisers earlier in the thread and it has a serial number Y66045--  (Y and seven digits)
I'm just trying to determine approximate year (s) and who made it (and where)


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 17, 2022)

AzDon said:


> I'll have to take some pics....... It looks exactly like the pair of cruisers earlier in the thread and it has a serial number Y66045--  (Y and seven digits)
> I'm just trying to determine approximate year (s) and who made it (and where)




What are the 4 numbers stamped on the head badge?


----------



## AzDon (Mar 17, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> What are the 4 numbers stamped on the head badge?



2008 on the head badge.....


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 17, 2022)

AzDon said:


> 2008 on the head badge.....




Is it possible that its 2006? Really, pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 18, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Is it possible that its 2006? Really, pictures would be helpful.




It is not a 2006 with a date code that ends with an 8.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 18, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> It is not a 2006 with a date code that ends with an 8.




LOL, I didn't say it was a 2006 bike Randall I'm asking if the number is 2006 not 2008. Guess I should have wrote is it possible that's a "6" not an "8". We've both asked for pictures because we both know looks like and is exactly like are two different things.

Not where I was going but without a pic it could be a 2008 bike or maybe a 2006 LOL


----------



## Schulze (Mar 18, 2022)

if it looks identical to the cruisers I posted, then I would say most likely it is made in Taiwan at the Giant factory. Probably 1986/87…

I think I paid $75ea.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 18, 2022)

Schulze said:


> I know these aren’t very collectible, but when I came across these I thought it would be something cool, plus I thought the color was sweet. Bought from original owners son who said his Dad had traded in an older Schwinn when he bought these for him and his wife. They were put in a Uhaul and stayed for over 20 years, had to cut the tires off as they were hard as a brick! owner had the shop install motometers, one was at 64 miles, the other was over 100. Fixed and cleaned one up, sold them as a set to another husband and wife.
> 
> View attachment 1552026
> 
> ...



The color alone makes these a classic.  This is quality.  If you are new, find the book: "No Hands"--The rise and fall of Schwinn.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 19, 2022)

thanks for the suggestion on the book!
However, with a $200 - $600 price tag, think I’d rather buy more bikes!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 19, 2022)

Schulze said:


> thanks for the suggestion on the book!
> However, with a $200 - $600 price tag, think I’d rather buy more bikes!




And the book is listed for as much as $1000 bucks on Ebay.............................LMFAO!!!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

https://www.ebay.com/itm/234374935988?campid=5335809022


----------



## AzDon (Mar 19, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> And the book is listed for as much as $1000 bucks on Ebay.............................LMFAO!!!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/234374935988?campid=5335809022



Maybe time for reprints or updated editions of that book.....
I'm good knowing my bike is probably an 86-88 model from Taiwan
It looks and feels like the big brother of the Sting Rays I had as a kid and I love the color, even though the paint is weathered and worn......
If the new Schwinn ever decides to offer this exact bike as a whizzer or ebike, I'd buy one...


----------



## Schulze (Mar 20, 2022)

here an ad for the mid 1980’s Giant bikes…


----------



## Schulze (Mar 20, 2022)

After I bought the two Lavender bikes I started looking around for more and found this photo. Even has the Giant sticker on it like mine had…


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 21, 2022)

Schulze said:


> After I bought the two Lavender bikes I started looking around for more and found this photo. Even has the Giant sticker on it like mine had…
> 
> View attachment 1592734




And that Giant Sticker has the production date code on it.......!


----------



## Schwinndiana (Mar 21, 2022)

Schulze said:


> here an ad for the mid 1980’s Giant bikes…
> 
> View attachment 1592721



I've got one of these with the sticker still on it, great riding bikes!


----------



## AzDon (Mar 21, 2022)

Schwinndiana said:


> I've got one of these with the sticker still on it, great riding bikes!


----------



## AzDon (Mar 21, 2022)

Which is the "Giant Sticker"?


----------



## Schulze (Mar 21, 2022)

On the right rear dropout


----------



## AzDon (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm missing that sticker....
Another question:
When I was a kid, Schwinn had dealers that sold exclusively Schwinn...... At what point did Schwinn stop franchising/supporting/requiring this arrangement?


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2022)

Enjoy the pleasure of bike riding !


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 23, 2022)

AzDon said:


> I'm missing that sticker....
> Another question:
> When I was a kid, Schwinn had dealers that sold exclusively Schwinn...... At what point did Schwinn stop franchising/supporting/requiring this arrangement?




I am not sure of an exact date, but when I worked at Schwinn dealer, we were selling other brands in the late 70's. I think one of the off brands we sold were made by Takara? We also sold Peugeot.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 23, 2022)

Schulze said:


> here an ad for the mid 1980’s Giant bikes…
> 
> View attachment 1592721



I’d like to find one of these,pink and all


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 23, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> I’d like to find one of these,pink and all




Girls or boys?


----------



## AzDon (Mar 23, 2022)

I always assumed that Schwinn dealerships were exclusive franchises and I wondered at what point Schwinn abandoned or softened their dealership arrangements (?)


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 23, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Girls or boys?View attachment 1593929



That one, Pic fuzzy, nice paint decals? Please send pm


----------



## Schulze (Mar 25, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> That one, Pic fuzzy, nice paint decals? Please send pm



Hope you can work out a deal! That would be sweet if someone’s gets a bike they’ve been searching for from this post.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 31, 2022)

a blue one just came up on the local OfferUp…still has the Giant sticker too!


----------

